# De-ionised Water systems at home



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Please move if this is in the wrong section. I've spoken to a detailer about having my black car polished and coated and he suggested that if I used a De-ionised water system at home it would dramatically improve the ease of washing my car. I've had a look at whats needed but as I'm new to this it looks like a minefield. Has anyone got any info on this or some pics and advice about their own system? Is it worth it? Does it work?

Cheers


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Well I have the raceglaze DI vessel, and can confirm it works on my own two black cars.
You can get them in various sizes, they are not cheap but to me certainly worth it. I got the 7 litre version to give it a try.
http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/rinsing-water-filters/


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Loads of threads about DI vessels on here. I'm really happy with mine as the wash process if now really quick due to being able to remove the drying step


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

cadmunkey said:


> Well I have the raceglaze DI vessel, and can confirm it works on my own two black cars.
> You can get them in various sizes, they are not cheap but to me certainly worth it. I got the 7 litre version to give it a try.
> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/rinsing-water-filters/


How long does it last before needing to be changed? I'm assuming you only use it to rinse at the end through a hose rather than pressure washer?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

MrMatt said:


> Loads of threads about DI vessels on here. I'm really happy with mine as the wash process if now really quick due to being able to remove the drying step


Thanks for the reply I did have a quick look using the search function maybe I need to search DI filters rather than De-Ionised filter?


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Wack the line below in to google and it will give you loads of info:

di vessel site:detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> How long does it last before needing to be changed? I'm assuming you only use it to rinse at the end through a hose rather than pressure washer?


Yes normally only used for final rinse.

How long the resin last for depends on:

1. Size of vessel - (larger vessel will last longer as it contains more resin (but more expensive to refill)

2. Hardness of feed water (more dissolved solids means the resin will become saturated quicker). Your water company should be able to advise on total dissolved solids in the mains supply. Or you can pick up a TDS meter for £5 from e-bay.

3. How much water you use for the final rinse.

One of the best things I have bought (have a black car).

Rinse and leave to dry. No water spots. :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

cadmunkey said:


> Well I have the raceglaze DI vessel, and can confirm it works on my own two black cars.
> You can get them in various sizes, they are not cheap but to me certainly worth it. I got the 7 litre version to give it a try.
> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/rinsing-water-filters/


Decided to go with the race glaze DI 7 Litre seems perfect for what I need.


----------



## tom_0787 (Jan 4, 2018)

Just installed a 14L Raceglaze for by black Merc and it's brilliant!


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

tmitch45 said:


> Decided to go with the race glaze DI 7 Litre seems perfect for what I need.


Sorry I never got back to you to answer your question, my email notifications didnt work. Anyway, I dont think you will regret your decision :thumb:


----------



## bezza123 (May 30, 2018)

Received my 7 litre today looking forward to tomorrow evenings car wash now 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

bezza123 said:


> Received my 7 litre today looking forward to tomorrow evenings car wash now
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


You'll love it, my advice though in this heat is to do part of the car at a time and rinse as soon as you can. I've only washed mine once in this heatwave.


----------



## q5man (Apr 30, 2018)

bezza123 said:


> Received my 7 litre today looking forward to tomorrow evenings car wash now
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Works a treat. Washed today, and let the sun dry (my wife's JCW):

Post final rinse with race glaze 7l:










And sun dried:


----------



## bezza123 (May 30, 2018)

q5man said:


> Works a treat. Washed today, and let the sun dry (my wife's JCW):
> 
> Post final rinse with race glaze 7l:
> 
> ...


Nice

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

q5man said:


> Works a treat. Washed today, and let the sun dry (my wife's JCW):
> 
> Post final rinse with race glaze 7l:
> 
> ...


Perfect. I am also a Raceglaze &L vessel user for some years. 
We have very hard water and I use DI through out entire wash/rinse process. I still don't let mine sun dry, but always sheet dry it with open hose.

I dont bother with TDS meter, buy my resin in 25kg bags @ circa 60-80 quid, and change it every 4- 6 weeks in summer, I reckon 9-10 vessels fills per sack of resin.

A couple of quid a week for not running around in ths sun and easy rinse, Is well worth it.

Enjoy DI - its one of etc best detailing investments you can make IMO.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone used their vessel through a pressure washer. I’m thinking just for use on the final rinse and on a low pressure


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

slineclean said:


> Anyone used their vessel through a pressure washer. I'm thinking just for use on the final rinse and on a low pressure


Yes have used it through a Kranzle K7, but can't get 10l/sec flow for my new K1152.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

slineclean said:


> Anyone used their vessel through a pressure washer. I'm thinking just for use on the final rinse and on a low pressure


I've always found final rinsing is better using an open ended hose and sheeting the water off :thumb:.


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

slineclean said:


> Anyone used their vessel through a pressure washer. I'm thinking just for use on the final rinse and on a low pressure


I did this initially but my resin didn't last very long at all. Definitely best to use with open hose for final rinse or to have a tank pre-filled with deionised water and use pressure washer this way.

For information and I'm not totally sure about this but when I was buying my di vessel and resin initially I was told di water will impact the running of the pressure washer eventually due to the di water being slightly acidic??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

